

Who are the biggest badasses in Internet history? - tannerc
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/1mz745/who_are_the_biggest_badasses_in_internet_history/

======
beat
Richard Stallman. He hacked the _law_! The GPL is one of the most important
things that ever happened in software, and created the foundation for so much
we love today.

